# Twin Face low volume



## JetFixxxer (Jun 25, 2019)

I have the volume cranked all the way and the volume is lower than my amp.


----------



## zgrav (Jun 25, 2019)

is the volume from your Twin Face lower than the bypassed signal?


----------



## JetFixxxer (Jun 25, 2019)

Yes it is.


----------



## zgrav (Jun 25, 2019)

Is the volume about the same for each way that the effect is switched?  Or is one of the sides louder than the other?

If it is otherwise working but the output volume is too low, you may have the wrong value part installed on your PCB.  You should double check the values of your resistors and volume control pot. 

anything more specific than that will require more info from you, plus detailed pictures of your PCB on both sides and the wiring to your jacks and footswitch.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Jun 25, 2019)

zgrav said:


> Is the volume about the same for each way that the effect is switched?  Or is one of the sides louder than the other?
> 
> If it is otherwise working but the output volume is too low, you may have the wrong value part installed on your PCB.  You should double check the values of your resistors and volume control pot.
> 
> anything more specific than that will require more info from you, plus detailed pictures of your PCB on both sides and the wiring to your jacks and footswitch.



Ge or Si about the same.

Ge are set to 4.3v and while the Si 4.5v. 

Will get you pictures when I get home.


----------



## zgrav (Jun 25, 2019)

btw, ask others but I would not expect this to be a high gain pedal.  it should still be able to meet or exceed the incoming signal level.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Jun 27, 2019)

Figure it out.. It wasn't the pedal, but a bad patch cable down stream from the fuzz.


----------

